# Oil pan for Universal Diesel



## upnatit (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello,
I haven''t asked a question in over a year and am hopeful of a referral.
I have two newport 28''s one is an A4 and the other is a small diesel. The pan on the small universal diesel has a leak. I was going to use JB Weld or an Opoxy to plug it. I would like to do it right and replace the Pan but the local Mechanic charges way too much for the job. I simply need to know where I can purchase the Oil Pan? I may need to remove the motor or at leasst jack it up.
Any thoughts or referrals for me. My boats are in Long Beach, CA at Shoreline Marina.
Thank you....


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Try www.marinedieseldirect.com. That''s the site for Torresen Marine, which is a Universal dealer (among other engines.) You can probably find the part online.


----------



## anthonie (Dec 29, 2005)

I have the same problem on my M25. I''ve ordered a new Kubota pan from Tractorsmart.com for $35. I will need to attach the old oil dipstick to this pan as the Kubota comes without it (in this location)
I''ve not got around to pulling the engine out yet, so we''ll see is it is at all feasable.

Let me know the route you went

Tony


----------



## sailkeys92 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey,
I'm looking for a new oil pan for a Universal M-35... I haven't been able to find one online. Is there a Kubota or Westerbeke engine similar enough to switch out? Thanks,
-Trent


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Did you check Torreson Marine? Sailboat Supplies, Engine Parts and Boat Parts


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I purchased a used Kubota Oil pan for my Universal M25 from eBay. Total was $25 including shipping. The pan arrived in great shape. However, I will need to drill a hole in the side of the pan to accommodate the dipstick, and drill and tap two holes for the dipstick pipe.

The Kubota part number is 15371-01614


----------



## LakeSuperiorGeezer (Oct 8, 2010)

May want to paint the new oil pan to prevent corrosion. For ideas use a search engine on keywords: paint steel sailboat


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Universal diesels are marizined Kubota engines. Not sure what engine the M-35 is. The engine number MAY be on the dipstick. Look for a nunnber something like Z-500, etc. With that you can go to a Kubota dealer and buy the part for much less than from Universal.


----------



## tbkahuna (Dec 2, 2013)

Got one from TDC Equipment. 714 373-8099.
part #302685
gasket #302686
but it cost $200.00


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

JimsCAL said:


> Universal diesels are marizined Kubota engines. Not sure what engine the M-35 is. The engine number MAY be on the dipstick. Look for a nunnber something like Z-500, etc. With that you can go to a Kubota dealer and buy the part for much less than from Universal.


But a tractor pan will likely have a drain bolt and that is supposed to be a no no on marine installs.


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

Newport 28's usually had a Universal 5411 (M15) which is a Kubota Z500 block, The Z500 was used in a B5100 tractor. Check the dipstick to see if it has Z500 stamped on it


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

miatapaul said:


> But a tractor pan will likely have a drain bolt and that is supposed to be a no no on marine installs.


Really? Never heard this before. I doubt there is any difference between the pans on the Universal diesels and the Kubota diesels. I do know that the pan on the Universal 5411 on my previous boat had a drain plug on the bottom just like an auto pan.


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a Universal M-18 and my oil stick is stamped with Z500. I was under the impression that the M-18 was the Z600 block. Just to add to the confusion. The drain plug on the oil pan is fitted with a hose adapter for "easy" oil extraction.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The oil pan from Kubota is modified by adding a 90 degree barb (I believe that it is a 3/8") to where the plug goes, and by brazing a dip stick fitting to the right side of the pan.

*Sent from my VS930 4G using Forum Fiend v1.1.3.*


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

The dipstick addition makes sense. Mine dipstick is on the left when facing the front of the engine.

Josh


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The dip stick is on the left when looking at flywheel. The reason that this modification is required is that the alternator would prevent dip stick use if the modification were not made.

I have a tractor oil pan, and am considering adding a sight glass from a motorcycle, instead of, or in addition to, the dip stick.

*Sent from my VS930 4G using Forum Fiend v1.1.3.*


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

JimsCAL said:


> Really? Never heard this before. I doubt there is any difference between the pans on the Universal diesels and the Kubota diesels. I do know that the pan on the Universal 5411 on my previous boat had a drain plug on the bottom just like an auto pan.


Yes, the Universal pan on my 5424 has a drain too.

I think the regulation in question concerns oil and fuel tanks, which shouldn't have a drain that could potentially contaminate the bilge. Whether or not a sump is a tank, you could debate.


----------



## Fish53 (Mar 22, 2014)

I replaced my M25xp oil pan with one from Kubota ( $45.00 at the local dealer. ) and just use the dipstick hole on the port side, there's room to get at the stick and you can easily braze on an extension to the stick to make it easier. There's no reason for marine engines not to have a drain hole and all that I've seen have one. In my application I can drain the oil under the engine, I've drilled a small hole in the edge of the drain plug and safety wire it. oops, just noticed I replied to a year old thread, what year is it?


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> But a tractor pan will likely have a drain bolt and that is supposed to be a no no on marine installs.


There's nothing wrong with a drain plug on a marine diesel. It's just that on a lot boats you can't get a pan under the engine to use it. In fact many engines have a hose connected to it to drain through. The Kubota pan is perfectly fine. Same thing with any other parts you may need. The only parts you can't get from Kubota are the exhaust manifold and raw water pump. 
I'm in Muskegon and shop at Torreson all the time and have friends who work there, but I don't buy engine parts from them.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Because I pulled the oil pan with the intent of replacing it last fall;

Universal Marine Oil Pan - 4 qts to full;
Note the drain in the CENTER, and the dipstick port brazed onto the side.

























Kubota Oil Pan - PN: 15371-01614 -*3*qts to full;
Note the drain on the SIDE and no port for the dipstick.

























Side by side comparison;
Note how much shallower the Kubota drain pan is...









I ended up refinishing the original oil pan (sanded the rust, neutralized it with "The Must for Rust," filled in pinholes with JB Weld, and repainted), and re-installed.


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

Just like oil pans in cars, the same engine might have several different pans to fit different chassis. I don't think Universal had special pans made for their engines, the differences are to fit different tractors or equipment. As far as I know, the Z500 (5411) was only used in the B5100 tractor, but the D950 (M25XP) was used in about 100 different applications. Some of those had different pans, sticks,etc. None of that is any reason to pay Universals exorbitant prices. If we keep paying them, they'll keep charging.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

... and that is why I refinished the pan on my M25.

Would anyone like to buy a Kubota PN: 15371-01614? that will fit an M25 or M25XP? - $30


----------



## capt jgwinks (Sep 24, 2013)

engineer_sailor said:


> I have a Universal M-18 and my oil stick is stamped with Z500. I was under the impression that the M-18 was the Z600 block. Just to add to the confusion. The drain plug on the oil pan is fitted with a hose adapter for "easy" oil extraction.


The M18 is a Z600, but I think that's the same block with bigger cylinders. Someone's replaced the stick, but no big deal.


----------

